# 20th century



## ariel2007 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hello,
after a while here is a new piece. The same question-piece and the composer. What do you think, who is it? I think it is 20th century.


----------



## dukas (Mar 23, 2008)

*The Answer*

ariel2007, that wonderful and scintillating piece is 'Espana' by Emmanual Chabrier. It is one of the most beautiful and immediately appealing shorter orchestral works ever written. Thank you for the lovely quiz.


----------



## ariel2007 (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes indeed, wroten 1883. I haven't expected it to be so easy. 
Thank you Dukas


----------



## Methodistgirl (Apr 3, 2008)

Someone beat me to it. I was going to guess Strause because he wrote some
polkas like that besides all of those beautiful waltzes.
judy tooley


----------



## ariel2007 (Feb 3, 2008)

well,you'll have the opportunity today


----------

